# Установка выборки



## igor-sarnavskij (14 Май 2011)

Подскажите, как можно установить выборку. Хочу сжелать это самостоятельно. Ставить буду на аккордеон Атлас. Полтавской муз. фабрики. Понимаю что инструмент не ахти, но если перевду его то нежалко. В левой руке есть уменьшонный ( 6 рядов). Есть место для переключателя. Сделано на заводе. Насколько я знаю берут выборку от рубина или старта. А дальше увы мои познания исчерпываются подскажите как правильно вставить туда выборку.


----------



## ze_go (14 Май 2011)

а как прооперировать самостоятельно аппендицит. у каждого дома ведь найдется скальпель...


----------



## MAN (16 Май 2011)

ze_go писал:


> у каждого дома ведь найдется скальпель...


Не у каждого, но это не беда. Ведь аппендикс можно удалить и обыкновенным кухонным ножом, а потом зашить всё белыми нитками :biggrin: 
Если серьёзно, *igor-sarnavskij*, для начала просто полностью разберите и снова соберите левую механику и голосовую часть Вашего "Атласа", а затем и "Рубина"/"Старта"- донора. В процессе как следует изучите устройство, определите различия и произведите необходимые замеры. Если всё получится, не останется "лишних" деталей и инструменты сохранят работоспособность (что маловероятно, но возможно), то, во-первых, Ваши познания станут намного богаче, а во-вторых, Вы, вероятно, поймёте что и как надо будет переделывать в Вашем аккордеоне для внедрения в него желаемого готово-выборного аккомпанемента.

P.S. Если хотите в результате получить рабочий готово-выборный аккордеон, то лучше доверьте это дело опытному мастеру, но если главное - получение собственного бесценного практического опыта и знаний, а "подопытных" инструментов действительно не жаль, то - дерзайте! Все когда-то с чего-то начинают и "пекут блины комом".


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (17 Май 2011)

*MAN*
Большое спасибо, MAN! Читать Ваши посты одно удовольствие. Работа мастера по установке выборки стоит 400 доларов. Таких денег у меня нет, поэтому и хочу попробовать на этом аккрдеоне сам сделать, а потом если получиться то вставить выборку на Фиротти.


----------



## SashHen (22 Май 2011)

Лучше купите готово-выборный аккордеон )) сэкономите время и нервы ))


----------



## bombastic (22 Май 2011)

возьмите левый полукорпус баяна "присобачьте" к меху и готово=)
я видел полу вельт с левым корпусом от юпитера =)
там же не просто так взял приделал механику- голосовая часть тоже чужая +- распил придется делать..


----------



## MAN (23 Май 2011)

bombastic писал:


> возьмите левый полукорпус баяна "присобачьте" к меху и готово=)


Ну да, конечно! Можно подумать будто рамка аккордеонного меха так прямо и сядет в полукорпус баяна как влитая! :good: Ничего, что у них геометрические размеры наверняка сильно отличаются?


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Май 2011)

bombastic писал:


> полу вельт с левым корпусом от юпитера


 полу вельт с левым корпусом от юпитера

Сейчас так шутят.


----------

